# Tepid review of the 335d



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I was less than pleased to find this tepid review of the 335d. There are many positive comments but the underlying negativity of the article leads me to believe the author misses the point on many levels. 

I think the car is simply brilliant. Yes, I'm biased. :angel:

2010-bmw-335d-review-clean-and-efficient-mpg-in-the-ultimage-driving-package/


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Two things:

1) he compares price of diesel against price of regular gasoline even though he compares 335d against the 335i, which calls for premium gasoline. 

2) he couldn't figure out how to put the transmission into M mode, so he complains about lack of a manual shifting mode. Fail. 

Also, no mention of Eco credit, but I'll excuse that one.


----------



## Jojo_la (Aug 31, 2010)

Headlamp not aligned or aligned too low. However, this issue is easily fixed by a dealer. Was this worth a full paragraph, I could see couple of sentences at the end of articles.
I was honestly laughing at his comments regarding the button colors. I think when he mentionned competitor he meant Lexus and Accura. True, those cars are full of gadgets and electronic inside. But that is not why I will buy a car. That is all worthless if it doesn***8217;t handle well. 
Here is another one, he is so satisfied with the cup holder which I found too small to hold my beverages, and I m not the only one complaining about this. However he seems to be satisfied with that.
He also had some issues with the engine braking and how to use the paddles. I could attribute his comments to his lack of knowledge on how to handle Diesel. They behave differently, but that is doesn***8217;t mean poorly.
And to Janos comment, he completely misses the point. I mean, he dedicated the first half of his articles just talking about little cosmetic issues that I myself found it unique to his test ( I believe he is a Lexius fan). That is not what BMW is all about!!!!!!!
Well, I could go on but I feel it is just a waste of time. But my last note, I decided to order the 335D after a test drive, I currently drive an Audi S4 and I was thrilled by the 335D performance. And regarding the price, I think I m getting an excellent deal for the money I paid. This car will be number one selling once the public learn more about clean diesel and once the fuel price exceed $4 per gallon. You could always buy a Hybrid, but then good luck with the performance.

I give his review 2 stars out of 6.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

the reviewer is an idiot that apparntly cant drive worth a crap. he joins a distinguished list of himself and the huffington post as far as luke warm reviews, every single other review I have been able to locate is positive.
the 335d won me over by its performance, if it didnt perform I wouldnt have bought it.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

I really didn't think the review was bad at all. The reviewer has some great things to say about the car. I didn't agree with: 1. I have polarized sunglasses and have no problem seeing any displays in the car, 2. the car is pictured with Nav but he writes that the car didn't have it. I don't understand that. 3. I never experience any lag or slowness from my car. 4. Also, he writes that the car shifts for you. Well if it didn't you would blow the engine or worse the fuel would cut out. I would much rather have the tranny shift than have the car cut out. They do that on Hondas and the new Camaro and I'm sure a bunch more. 5. Lastly he mentions price and doesn't talk about the ECO credit which makes this car more affordable than a 335i. Add in a chip and you have a beast. Now if I can only figure out what chip to get.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree with the poster's comments above. Be interested in what some of our professional auto writers such as Jon Spira think of the article and what the author focused on.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jojo_la said:


> Here is another one, he is so satisfied with the cup holder which I found too small to hold my beverages, and I m not the only one complaining about this. However he seems to be satisfied with that.


 Cup holders in our cars are a joke. But I never have drinks in my car so not really a worry of mine.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

If u don't drive aggresively the cup holders work. They aren't really deep enough or secure a beverage so I wouldn't suggest taking on the twisties with a drink.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Overall the article was not poorly written. But neither does the author strike me as somebody from whom I wish to take advice about cars. 

Given some of the rest of his points I wonder if the article's author really did have misaligned headlamps or if he is just not used to the intended cutoff pattern of BMW's projectors. 

I like that the cup holders do not interfere with the position of the idrive controller. And that they deter my wife from attempting to circumvent my rule of no open drinks inside the cabin. 

I usually tune out when people talk about a screen not working with polarized sun glasses but don't give additional details. Both LCD screens and polarized sunglasses use linear polarization where the relative rotation matters. Unfortunately manufacturers of sunglasses don't all use the same rotation for their lenses. That makes it difficult to manufacture a display screen that works well with all sunglasses. Maui Jim is particularly bad. They seem to choose a rotation that no one else uses so that their "clever" display stand looks colorful through their glasses but not as good through other brand lenses. Then MJ customers find their lenses are not so compatible with a lot of LCD screens unless the user rotates his head.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Guess it greatly depends on the cup. I know some of the ones my wife gets would have issues on our crummy roads down here. I drove a lot of different cars that never had cup holders and did this for a great number of years. That just got me in the habit of usually never having a drink when I am driving. But the ones in these car just look kind of cheap and like an after thought to me but guess not really too many ways of doing it within the allowed spaces. I have seen a few 3 series in the parking lot at work with usually one broken cup holder, wonder what the heck they are trying to use them for.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> *Cup holders in our cars are a joke*. But I never have drinks in my car so not really a worry of mine.


Actually, the cup holder in the center (well, actually right of center) of the dash is great for holding a Garmin GPS that I use to get an accurate reading of my speed. It is perfectly sized for the 2" diameter PVC pipe that I attach the Garmin vacuum mount to. Further, the location of the cup holder is great for getting GPS signals. I bet the reviewer didn't think about that.... :angel:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd never thought of that either since do not own a GPS device outside of my phones and never had the need for one so not actually looked at them.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

They sell s cupholder storage unit that squeezes between the seats. I may order one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WEDG...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Thoughts


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I'd never thought of that either since do not own a GPS device outside of my phones and never had the need for one so not actually looked at them.


Well, depending on which phone you are using, there are some vacuum mounts that could hold the phone in the center-right cupholder. The one thing that the Garmin does that I haven't seen in the Google Navigation app for the Android phones is to show the instantaneous vehicle speed. That is real handy when you are deciding to run faster than the limit allows (the BMW speedometer varies from being off 1 - 2 mph to as much as 7 - 10 mph(!)).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My truck also reads faster than I am really going but I really could care less. So what if I think I am doing 80 in a 65 but instead get a ticket for doing 75. Really the amount of times I don't know where I am going are pretty limited. Today I did not know how to get to the park and I randomly picked up the phone and glanced at the map, simple enough. IDrive does not have navigation built into it? Seems like most on here have that, I do not though. 

As far as the eBay cup holder, I'd really have to see that in person.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

The BMW Navigation system doesn't show instantaneous speed (at least as far as I have been able to tell). This is where you start to see the differences between what dedicated Navigation system vendors offer and what the car companies offer. The car companies offer just what is necessary to 'get-by'. The dedicated Navigation systems companies offer more.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The only one I have read on was the escort rear view mirror one and it did sound interesting. The one thing I wish my phone did do was count down the distance. Maybe the androids do that. Figuring one day the iPhones will.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> It is perfectly sized for the 2" diameter PVC pipe that I attach the Garmin vacuum mount to.


Can you please post a pic of that rig?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

autoJeff said:


> Can you please post a pic of that rig?


PM me your e-mail address. I don't know if I can upload photos to the 'Fest.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> Cup holders in our cars are a joke. But I never have drinks in my car so not really a worry of mine.


I use the cup holder in the backseat center armrest for my drink. It's not hard to reach and it seems to hold my drink a bit better.


----------

